# Bucket loader for Craftsman FS5500



## Mark P

Now that I have had a chance to post a few pictures of my bucket project in the photo album, I figured I'd start a thread regarding DIY bucket loader attachments for lawn tractors. 

I didn't really like the looks of the manually operated one from Sears and the Johnny Bucket was a little too expensive for me. So this was my first project using a wire-feed welder and wanted to know what others thought. If you have your own design, I'd like to see how it turned out.


----------



## flman

It looks nice, nice job. But is the axle on that tractor going to be able to handle that load?


----------



## SHARTEL

:ditto:

Hi Mark,

No question about it, your build looks very impressive!

My thoughts mirror "filman" concerning 3/4" spindles...

Shartel


----------



## Mark P

*Bucket Loader*

I did look into the capacity before I started the project. Craftsman offers a bucket for this tractor and is rated for 200lbs, so I assumed that the front axles should hold that much weight. This bucket will hold 1.5ft3 of material and sand will weigh about 100lbs/ft3. Obviously clippings and bark mulch will weigh less.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Awsome job Mark! I'd like to build a rake of sorts for my JD 316 for moving light brush in the woods in places I can't get to with my larger tractor. Very impressed with what you've done.


----------



## hlrembe

Nice job! don't by any chance have a set of plans you'd care to share do you?


----------



## Mark P

*Bucket Plans*

Well, I started out with a sketch and a basic BOM, but there are no formal plans. If you start a similar project, let me know and I'll try to let you know some of the revisions I'd make base on results so far. 

Attached is the sketch and BOM. I purchased the winch from Harbor Freight Tools for $50 and the other supplies from Metal Depot for about $150.


----------



## Live Oak

EXCELLENT work Mark! I can imagine that is a VERY handy and low impact machine around the house. :thumbsup:


----------



## stevenp

Looks great. I ordered a Johnny Bucket Jr. Not as handy as u are.


----------



## Mark P

*Johnny Bucket*

I'm very interested to see how the Johnny Bucket works out! I was a little too cheap to buy one, but was inspired by it. Post some pictures once you have it installed.


----------



## Mark P

Moving some loam around the yard with the bucket.


----------



## wjjones

That is a great job, the only concern/problem i have seen anyone have is with the frame of the tractor. I have seen a few buckle right around the mid point under the foot rest area, you may want to beef it up somehow.


----------



## kau

You built that having never used a welder before? Impressive if so.

Has the Harbor Freight winch held up without issue?


----------



## Mark P

Yeah, the winch has held up quite well, the winch cable has a slight fray starting in one spot that got kinked though. Not bad for $50...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Beats a shovel, and added mileage on the back! How's the yellow paint holding up?


----------



## Mark P

Thanks, I'll keep an eye on the frame. I did build the bucket to only hold about 150lbs and don't push it too hard when using it. I guess if I have trouble I might try welding up a heavier frame and upgrade the tractor.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Mark P said:


> Thanks, I'll keep an eye on the frame. I did build the bucket to only hold about 150lbs and don't push it too hard when using it. I guess if I have trouble I might try welding up a heavier frame and upgrade the tractor.


I know how that works. Keep ramping it up, and lifting heavier things, then ramping it up more. Pretty soon you're using the rider to lift the car up for oil changes!:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

stevenp said:


> Looks great. I ordered a Johnny Bucket Jr. Not as handy as u are.


Nice tractorStevenP! But I don't see any grass clippings or juice anywhere on there yet!:lmao: Still under warranty?


----------



## Mark P

The paint is a little scuffed on the underside of the bucket and a chip here or there inside, but not too bad though. I started by using a couple of coats Rust-Oleum primer in a spray can. Then used a spray gun to apply the yellow, again Rust-Oleum brand. I thinned it with about 25% acetone before applying it. I think the paint applied with the gun is a little more durable than when applied from a spray can.


----------



## sixpoint1

*your tractor looks good*

I like the looks of your bucket loader it must have took a lot of ingenuity to build. Have you attached an actuator for down pressure? so that it would make it easier to dig with.


----------



## Mark P

No, there is no down force with this design because the ATV winch simply lifts the bucket. It will dig into soft earth, but has ridden up over grass sod on occasion. I have been contemplating adding tines to the leading edge to the bucket to help with digging.


----------



## scotts

*homemade loader*

I built this for moving snow because I did not need to move alot of dirt and my plow truck would not fit where I needed to clean. did not want a jonny bucket due to the snow drifts get up to 5 feet deep, and I wanted to be able to dump into a normal sized truck. It will lift about 450lbs about 6.5 feet high. It is biult out of used steel I had lying around and got used cylinders from a recycle yard. I used both uprights as my tank and yes the arms are 3inch I beam. The bucket is 54inch wide 20inchs deep and 16inchs high. (snow doesn't weigh as much as dirt) I didn't know if the stamped front axel would hold up but it is doing fine.(been abusing it for 2 years) when I build another I will do some things different. (any questions just ask) I didn't have any plans just built it to fit the tractor and built the mount so I could put it on a different tractor if needed. The hyd pump is off a older john deere(no idea what size and the valve asm came off a forklift (4k) Its not pretty but it is very effective. Thanks for listening to my rambaling.


----------



## Mark P

Now that is a real bucket, I'd love to have done hydraulics with mine.


----------

